# AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !



## Trefoil80 (11. Januar 2011)

*AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

AMD hat verkündet, dass mit sofortiger Wirkung und "im gegenseitigen Einvernehmen" CEO Dirk Meyer seinen Hut nehmen muss.
Das wurde gestern nach Börsenschluss mitgeteilt.
Sein Amt übernehmen soll (zumindest als Zwischenlösung) Thomas Seifert, der seit 2009 bei AMD ist und vorher bei Unternehmen wie Infineon und Qimonda tätig war.

Als Reaktion auf diese Personalie sank der AMD-Aktienkurs um 4 Prozent.Bruce Claflin, Vorstandsvorsitzender AMD:  "Dirk became CEO during difficult times. He successfully stabilized  AMD while simultaneously concluding strategic initiatives including the  launch of GLOBALFOUNDRIES, the successful settlement of our litigation  with Intel and delivering Fusion APUs to the market," (...)
  "*However, the Board believes we have the opportunity to create  increased shareholder value over time.* This will require the company to  have significant growth, establish market leadership and generate  superior financial returns. We believe a change in leadership at this  time will accelerate the company's ability to accomplish these  objectives."​Quelle: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer nimmt seinen Hut - 11.01.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## .Mac (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Mhm, weiß nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll, Dirk Meyer hat bisher doch einen ganz akzeptablen Job gemacht, wieso würde er jetzt gehen wollen / schmeisst ihn AMD raus?
Und wenn ich an Qimonda denke, dann kommt mir als erstes Insolvent in den Kopf, und ich glaube kaum das AMD so eine Richtung einschlagen sollte. Naja, mal sehen ob der Seifert das Ruder auf lange Sicht übernimmt.


----------



## BautznerSnef (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Schade. Ich fand den alten CEO ziehmlich gut.


----------



## Ahab (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Oh ja, ich auch. Machs gut Dirk.


----------



## facehugger (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Manchmal nicht wirklich verständlich diese Firmenentscheidungen


----------



## mksu (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Anscheinend ist die Entscheidung schon verständlich. Man ist unzufrieden mit Meyer, weil er eine Serie von Verlusten nicht stoppen und Intel keine nennenswerte Marktanteile abjagen konnte, so das Manager Magazin.


----------



## Sorehead (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Ich hoffe, AMD verliert dadurch nicht den Auftrieb oder Schwung - ich glaube, so positiv wie derzeit war deren Image bei den Spielern noch nie. (Dank der aktuellen Produkte.)




facehugger schrieb:


> Manchmal nicht wirklich verständlich diese Firmenentscheidungen



Klar, normalerweise bekommt man ja auch nur das mit, was die offiziell verlauten lassen oder irgendwelche Gerüchte. Und das ist eben häufig nur die halbe Wahrheit. (Allgemein gesagt, nicht auf AMD im besonderen bezogen.)


----------



## doodlez (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Sorehead schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, AMD verliert dadurch nicht den Auftrieb oder Schwung - ich glaube, so positiv wie derzeit war deren Image bei den Spielern noch nie. (Dank der aktuellen Produkte.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

eher nur bei den Grafikkarten Modellen und vllt bei der Serie 925 bis 955 aber sonst hat mich von AMD nicht wirklich was überzeugt


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



> Intel kontrolliert bei Prozessoren zwar rund 80 Prozent des PC-Marktes, tut sich aber seit Jahren schwer, das mobile Geschäft zu knacken.


 
Ich wusste zwar das Intel Marktführer ist, doch hätte nicht gedacht das die Führung so stark sei.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich AMD und Intel in dem mobilen Markt einführen werden.


----------



## Jarafi (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Ich finde das keine gute Entscheidung, Dirk Meyer ist ein Ingineur und weis was seine Firma produziert.
Aber jetzt einen BWLer zunehmen, naja dazu muss ich wohl nichts sagen, die verisnken in ihrem theoretsichen Papierkrams.
Und auch noch von Infineon udn Quimoda , da fällt mir nur Pleite ein.

Ich hoffe wir sehen Dirk Meyer in einem anderen Unternhemen wieder.


----------



## strider11f (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



mksu schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist die Entscheidung schon verständlich. Man ist unzufrieden mit Meyer, weil er eine Serie von Verlusten nicht stoppen und Intel keine nennenswerte Marktanteile abjagen konnte, so das Manager Magazin.



Ist aus der Sichtweise schon verständlich. Aber ob das jemand ändern kann der schon bei Infineon und Qimonda war? Vielleicht sollte man es enfach mal mit jemand versuchen der bei wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen HW Herstellern tätig ist.


----------



## rAveN_13 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Bedeutet das, dass Bulldozer kein Erfolg wird?


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

es muss jetzt nicht unbedingt negativ sein. Die Produkte werden ja nicht vom CEO entwickelt, er hat präsentative und kontrollierende Aufgaben...
AMD soll einfach mal aus der Hüfte kommen, Sandybridge hat die Krallen nur halb ausgefahren, denn die Extremdesktops kommen ja noch...


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Das ist eben Firmen-Philosophie at it's best
"Er hat seinen Job gut gemacht - also tauschen wir ihn aus"


----------



## facehugger (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



mksu schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist die Entscheidung schon verständlich. Man ist unzufrieden mit Meyer, weil er eine Serie von Verlusten nicht stoppen und Intel keine nennenswerte Marktanteile abjagen konnte, so das Manager Magazin.


Trotzdem hat er für mich einen guten Job gemacht. Ob der Nachfolger es besser kann, muss sich erst noch herausstellen... Deswegen ist es für mich nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar! Und Intel markwirtschaftlich gesehen richtig "ans Bein zu pissen" wird wohl noch sehr lange dauern


----------



## XXTREME (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

 Verstehe die Entscheidung nicht


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Im "Handelsblatt" steht mehr zu den Hintergründen; auf Seite 2 u.a. die vorläufigen Quartalszahlen von Q4/2010:   Nachrichten aus Wirtschaft, Finanzen, Politik, Unternehmen und Märkten - Handelsblatt Mobil


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich wusste zwar das Intel Marktführer ist, doch hätte nicht gedacht das die Führung so stark sei.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie sich AMD und Intel in dem mobilen Markt einführen werden.



dass intel ca 80% des desktopmarkts hält, ist bei jeder neuen veröffentlichung der marktanalysen nachzulesen - hier im forum sind die verhältnisse aber sicher ganz anders, wo viele nutzer sich preisgünstige spielepcs selbst zusammenschrauben.
und die sache mit dem mobilmarkt aus dem handelsblatt ist etwas irreführend, schließlich versteht man unter mobilmarkt ja eher laptops und nettops und dieser markt wird auch von intel beherrscht. mit mobilmarkt meinen die dann handys und smartphones, wo wirklich die ARM-prozessoren dominieren.


----------



## Eckism (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



strider11f schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man es enfach mal mit jemand versuchen der bei wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen HW Herstellern tätig ist.



_*Steve Jobs zu AMD!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Eckism schrieb:


> _*Steve Jobs zu AMD!!!!!!!!!*_



Bloß nicht  .


----------



## NCphalon (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Naja dann heißt das Ding zwar iPhenom aber fast jeder will einen ham^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja dann heißt das Ding zwar iPhenom aber fast jeder will einen ham^^



Ich befürchte es verhällt sich eher wie beim Wetter ...... Das Tief schluckt das Hoch  .


----------



## Eckism (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Bloß nicht  .



Warum nicht?
Ich hab ne Antisympathie gegen Apple, aber man sieht doch, dass das Konzept der Firma funktioniert!


----------



## Bemme90 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

krass...ich dachte eigentlich das es aufwärts geht mit AMD...


----------



## KILLTHIS (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Nur weil der CEO geht, heißt das nicht, dass die Firma jetzt zwangsläufig untergeht. Manchmal ist frischer Wind sogar dringend notwendig, um die Unternehmensblindheit zu lösen, die sich zwangsläufig einlegt. Auch wenn mir der bisherige CEO sehr sympathisch war, sollte man sehen, dass jedes Ende auch ein Anfang ist. Wohin die Reise jetzt allerdings führt, lässt sich nicht sagen. Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Eckism schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> Ich hab ne Antisympathie gegen Apple, aber man sieht doch, dass das Konzept der Firma funktioniert!



Apple ist eine Erfolgsgeschichte. Das kann man gut finden oder auch nicht.
AMD ist genau das Gegenteil. Und deren "Fanbase" definiert sich am ehesten durch Geiz bis zum Untergang des Unternehmens. 
Das paßt überhaupt nicht zusammen. 

Denn selbst wenn Jobs aus AMD das machen würde was er mit Apple gemacht hat, würde es den klassichen AMD Käufern wohl kaum was nützen, da sein Konzept eben nicht "billig, billig, billig" ist, sondern coole Produkte für Kunden die sich auch dafür halten.


----------



## knarf0815 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

es muss nicht immer billig sein aber die leistung von amd ist halt nicht so wie bei intel deshalb müssen die so billig sein
ich glaube nicht das die fanbase auf geiz bis zum untergeng steht die glauben doch an amd und hoffen auf besseres wenn vieleicht auch etwas teurer
aber ein neuer ceo kann so einen laden zum laufen bringen es muss aber der richtige sein


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



knarf0815 schrieb:


> es muss nicht immer billig sein aber die leistung von amd ist halt nicht so wie bei intel deshalb müssen die so billig sein



Der Preis ist ein Verkaufsargument für weniger gute Produkte. Auf diese Schiene darf man sich erst gar nicht einlassen. Wie man auch wunderschön an den Zahlen von AMD erkennen kann.

Ich bin mal gespannt ob ein neuer Vorstandsvorsitzender das auch erkennen kann. Wenn nicht geht es Quartal um Quartal weiter in die roten Zahlen.

Ich glaube nur nicht das der normale AMD Käufer an Qualität interessiert ist, eher am Preis. Das ist nur leider ruinös für den der sich darauf einlässt.


----------



## Eckism (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur nicht das der normale AMD Käufer an Qualität interessiert ist, eher am Preis.



Natürlich bin ich als AMD-Käufer an Qualität interessiert! Nur weil sie nicht die schnellsten sind heißt das noch lange nicht, das sie Schrott sind!!!
Meinen Phenom 2 hab ich damals vor ca. nem Jahr für rund 136€ gekauft, ich hätte aber auch 200€ bezahlt, ist ja nicht so, das ich den Prozessor ständig austausche.


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Eckism schrieb:


> Meinen Phenom 2 hab ich damals vor ca. nem Jahr für rund 136€ gekauft, ich hätte aber auch 200€ bezahlt, ist ja nicht so, das ich den Prozessor ständig austausche.



AMD selbst glaubt offensichtlich nicht daran das die Kunden zu kostendeckenden Preisen, geschweige denn zu realistischen Preisen ihre Ware dennoch abnehmen würden.

Ich kanns verstehen.


----------



## Rollora (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



strider11f schrieb:


> Ist aus der Sichtweise schon verständlich. Aber ob das jemand ändern kann der schon bei Infineon und Qimonda war? Vielleicht sollte man es enfach mal mit jemand versuchen der bei wirtschaftlich erfolgreichen HW Herstellern tätig ist.


die arbeiten alle bei Intel 


Eckism schrieb:


> _*Steve Jobs zu AMD!!!!!!!!!*_


Das würde bedeuten, dass jeder Prozessor jetzt schön angemalt ist und  das 3-Fache kostet. Außerdem natürlich weniger kann als die Konkurrenz




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Apple ist eine Erfolgsgeschichte. Das kann man gut finden oder auch nicht.
> AMD ist genau das Gegenteil. Und deren "Fanbase" definiert sich am ehesten durch Geiz bis zum Untergang des Unternehmens.
> Das paßt überhaupt nicht zusammen.
> 
> Denn selbst wenn Jobs aus AMD das machen würde was er mit Apple gemacht  hat, würde es den klassichen AMD Käufern wohl kaum was nützen, da sein  Konzept eben nicht "billig, billig, billig" ist, sondern coole Produkte  für Kunden die sich auch dafür halten.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ein Verkaufsargument für  weniger gute Produkte. Auf diese Schiene darf man sich erst gar nicht  einlassen. Wie man auch wunderschön an den Zahlen von AMD erkennen kann.
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt ob ein neuer Vorstandsvorsitzender das auch  erkennen kann. Wenn nicht geht es Quartal um Quartal weiter in die roten  Zahlen.
> 
> Ich glaube nur nicht das der normale AMD Käufer an Qualität interessiert  ist, eher am Preis. Das ist nur leider ruinös für den der sich darauf  einlässt.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> AMD selbst glaubt offensichtlich nicht daran  das die Kunden zu kostendeckenden Preisen, geschweige denn zu  realistischen Preisen ihre Ware dennoch abnehmen würden.
> 
> Ich kanns verstehen.


 Ich habe selten so viel Wahrheit in so wenigen Zeilen gefunden.
Einzig: Apple ist keine *reine* Erfolgsgeschichte, aber rede bzw schreibgewandt wie du bist, tippe ich auf eine hohe Bildung und dann weißt du das ja eh auch...


----------



## knarf0815 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

amd hat damit gerechnet das der kauf von ati sich schneller bezahlt macht ,vielecht auch ein grund das der ceo gehen muss/will


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Den Chef vor der Veröffentlichung der neuen CPUs auszutauschen ist krass. Bin mal gespannt was die dann leisten, wenn sie rauskommen.

Und Steve Jobs zu AMD?

"This is our latest product. We call it: 'iCpu'"

Der würde die Verpackung weiß und nen Apfel auf den heatspreader machen und dann wie schon oben erwähnt zum 3-fachen Preis verkaufen. Das geniale ist, dass die seelenlosen Appleanhänger ihm die Dinger aus der Hand fressen würden. Aber nur wenn der Preis hoch genug ist. Soll sich ja nicht jeder Depp ne Apple CPU leisten können


----------



## mramnesie (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Naja, zum einen ist der neue Vorstand T. Seifert ja interimsmäßig eingesetzt. Die Insolvenz von Quimonda ist sicherlich kein qualitätsmerkmal für den Herren, da gibt es wohl vielfältige andere Faktoren. 

Das der aktuelle COE so "Kanll-auf-Fall" geht ist  - sagen wir mal so - sonderbar. Aber er wurde in einer Zeit eingesetzt in der er genau der richtige war - die Zeiten ändern sich und AMD/Ati hat es nicht verstanden das vorhandene Potential umzusetzen. Der Netbook-Wahn wurde quasi vollkommen verpennt und überhaupt der Mobile-Markt mit Prozessoren für Handys etc. Mit Ati hätte man sicherlich auch mehr erreichen können, das der Schritt die Marke "Ati" sterben zu lassen richtig oder gut war wage ich stark zu bezweifeln... Und das sind m.E. Managementfehler...


----------



## chris222 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

ich hab die böse vorahnung dass sie bulldozer versch..en haben und er sich die peinlichkeit sparen wollte


----------



## mramnesie (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

..naja wegen solcher Sachen ist der Mayer ja Chef dort geworden


----------



## Rollora (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Schade. Ich fand den alten CEO ziehmlich gut.


und was fandst an ihm so gut?


----------



## Ovaron (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur nicht das der normale AMD Käufer an Qualität interessiert ist, eher am Preis. Das ist nur leider ruinös für den der sich darauf einlässt.


Ich habe selten so einen Scheiß gelesen! 
Der Preis und die Geschwindigkeit einer CPU sagt gar nichts über die Quallität aus, denn ein Phenom arbeitet genauso zuverlässig wie ein Core i5 oder Core i7 Prozessor von Intel, und gerade in Spielen bringt ein Intel-Prozessor nur geringe Vorteile gegenüber einem AMD, zu einem deutlich höheren Preis der gesamten Plattform!

@topic
Für mich hört sich das so an, als ob nach Nothern Island, nun auch Bulldozer hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleibt, was ich sehr schade fände. 
Jetzt müssen die Tests nur zeigen, ob meine Befürchtungen zutreffen, und wenn ja, wie viel schlechter Bulldozer nun wirklich ist


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Ovaron schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so einen Scheiß gelesen!
> Der Preis und die Geschwindigkeit einer CPU sagt gar nichts über die Quallität aus, denn ein Phenom arbeitet genauso zuverlässig wie ein Core i5 oder Core i7 Prozessor von Intel, und gerade in Spielen bringt ein Intel-Prozessor nur geringe Vorteile gegenüber einem AMD, zu einem deutlich höheren Preis der gesamten Plattform!



Du scheinst es womöglich nicht zu verstehen.
Diese Dumping Methode von AMD mag den "Fans" der Marke gefallen. Sorgt aber dafür das AMD langsam aber sicher ruiniert wird. Da es kein Unternehmen auf Dauer aushalten kann Quartal für Quartal rote Zahlen zu schreiben.
Und da kommt die Absurdität ins Spiel, einerseits hat der Ein oder Andere AMD Bettwäsche aber ist nicht bereit Preise zu zahlen die gezahlt werden müßten damit die so sehr geliebte Marke wirtschaftlich arbeiten kann.
Wohin das langfristig führt dürfte jedem klar sein der eins und eins zusammen zählen kann.


----------



## Cuddleman (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Ob Herr Meyer AMD verlassen wollte oder sollte, weis nur er und AMD.
Wenn "sollte", schreiben die Aktionäre die Geschichte, da diese das Barometer der Vorstandes sind.
Wenn "wollte", liegts vieleicht am Konflikt Praktiker-Verkäufer, da Herr Meyer Ingenieur der Praxis mit praktischen Verständnis ist und nicht den Forderungen des schnellen Geldes nachkommen kann.(siehe z.B. Deutsche Bahn AG und ihre Probleme mit Siemens und Bombardiretechnik -zu wenig getestet, zu schnelle in Dienststellung gefordert und heute kostenintensiv jeden Tag rein in die Werkstatt und wieder raus -ICE 1-3)
Heute ist es wichtiger sein Produkt ganz schnell am Markt zu haben und gleichzeitig übermaßig zu bewerben.
Die Qualität steht dabei an zweiter Stelle, da die meisten Produkte markttechnisch ja nur noch eine kurze Lebensdauer haben von gerademal 2Jahren eher weniger.(z.B.Autoindustrie, Grafikkarten CPU, Motherboards etc.) 
Das ständige Fordern bzw. Forcieren von Technologien und neuen Produkten, beinhaltet in den meisten Fällen auch Qualitätsverlust.
Weil die Neuerscheinungszeiten in kurzen Abständen erfolgen ist kaum noch irgendwer in der Lage das selbst zu vergleichen!(oder wer kann alle Tests vergleichen)
Ungeachtet dessen, ist bis Heute Intel nicht in der Lage, trotz einem riesen Budget an finanziellen und personellen Mitteln, in technologischer Hinsicht AMD so abzuhängen, das man von minderwertigen oder "Schrott"-CPU's sprechen kann. 
Wären die Interl-Prozessoren Performence-und Energietechnisch 3 bis 4 fach besser könnte man eventuell davon sprechen.(PhenomII X6 1090T--- i7-980X oder i5-760/i7-860/920---PhenomII X4 955/965)
Ein so kleines Unternehmen wie AMD, im vergleich zu Intel, kann sich dank der vergangenen und verbliebenen und hoffentlich kommenden Mitarbeiter am Markt behaupten und als Konkurent das Preisniveau z.B. von CPU's mit für den Endkunden beschaffbar gestalten.
Wäre AMD heute nicht am Markt wären die Preise der Intel i5-760 so hoch wie die der i7-970 oder i7-980X.(siehe Preisgestaltungen der Intel-CPU'sder vergangenen Jahrzehnte -mit Imagevorteil)
Solange es Vertreiber wie z.B. Mediamarkt+Saturn gibt, die den unlauteren Wettbewerb auch noch fördern (trotz jahrelanger reger Nachfrage nach PC's mit AMD-Prozessoren immer noch keine im Sortiment haben), wird es AMD immer schwer haben am Markt zu bleiben, zumal fehlende Finanzen, Fehlern fast keinen Spielraum lassen bzw. längerfristig negative Auswirkungen haben.
Trotz allen Schwierigkeiten zolle ich dem AMD-Unternehmen meinen Respekt auch dem scheidenden Herrn Meyer und hoffe auf weiteren Erfolg aus der finanziellen Schwierigkeit und weitere gute Produkte des Unternehmens


----------



## tryitout (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Also jeder PC-Freund braucht AMD, genau wegen den Preisen. Ansonsten könnte und würde Intel die Preise nochmal ein deutliches Stück anheben, da Monopolstellung. Gibt genug Beispiele, die zeigen wie mit solch einer Stellung umgegangen wird. 

Zu behaupten, das die Fans von AMD bzw die Käufer, Schuld an roten Zahlen sind, ist definitiv nicht wahr, sondern die Kalkulation des Vertriebs ist Schuld. Wenn ein Unternehmen ein Produkt zum Preis x auf den Markt bringt, ist es ja nicht meine Aufgabe da nach zu rechnen und noch ein Spendencheck auszustellen...


----------



## KennyKiller (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

AMD hat zwar einiges im CPU Bereich geboten, aber es nicht ganz geschafft, und im GPU erst mit der 6000er Reihe meiner Meinung nach völlig versagt, vielleicht die Konsequenz davon...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Hat sich wohl ein Porsche zu viel gekauft

Gibt wohl Mitarbeiter die mehr gebraucht werden als ein CEO, sehe das jetzt nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## MG42 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hat sich wohl ein Porsche zu viel gekauft
> 
> Gibt wohl Mitarbeiter die mehr gebraucht werden als ein CEO, sehe das jetzt nicht so dramatisch.



Hätten die meinsten PC-Käufer soviel Ahnung wie wir, bräuchten die keinen CEO, aber bei diesem Werbeprospekten die so nach gewissen Elektrohandelsketten riechen, krieg ich das große en.
Wenigstens gelten diese Jobs in Zukunft als gesichert. Also, werte Otto-Normal-User, bitte informiert euch vorher, wenn ich unbedingt einen neuen PC oder Carrytrash bruacht. uaaahhhhhahahau 

Was es doch für unsininge Jobs gibt....


----------



## amdintel (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Ein Glück ist endlich der Kerl weg , 
wenn die Führung ma wieder ein Neuen bekommt wird es vielleicht wieder besser,
AMD hatte doch in sehr vielen Bereichen in letzter Zeit sehr nach gelassen 
was auf eine sehr unfähige Führung schließen läßt ?
Neue Besen kehren bekanntlich besser als Alte .


----------



## Deimos (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Diese Dumping Methode von AMD mag den "Fans" der Marke gefallen. Sorgt aber dafür das AMD langsam aber sicher ruiniert wird. Da es kein Unternehmen auf Dauer aushalten kann Quartal für Quartal rote Zahlen zu schreiben.
> Und da kommt die Absurdität ins Spiel, einerseits hat der Ein oder Andere AMD Bettwäsche aber ist nicht bereit Preise zu zahlen die gezahlt werden müßten damit die so sehr geliebte Marke wirtschaftlich arbeiten kann.
> Wohin das langfristig führt dürfte jedem klar sein der eins und eins zusammen zählen kann.


 
Häng mich jetzt nicht daran auf, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass AMD zumind. 2009 operativ durchaus Gewinne schrieb (kann das atm gerade nich verifizieren).
Zudem hatten sie m.E. keinen operativen Cash Drain und konnten sogar Liquidität aufbauen.
Ein Margenanstieg war ebenfalls zu verzeichnen.

(ich habe den Geschäftsbericht vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen - sofern mich mein Erinnerungsvermögen täuscht, bitte entschuldige)

Ich meine, dass AMD hauptsächlich auf Grund von Amortisationen (Global Foundries) rote Zahlen schreibt. Solange das so ist, besteht m. E. keine grosse Gefahr, dass AMD in richtig grosse Probleme gerät.
Wenn sie trotz unterlegener Produkte im CPU- Bereich mittels Tiefpreisen operative Gewinne erwirtschaften können, muss das nicht zwingend schlecht sein.

Wenn (das ist jetzt reine Spekulation) AMD eine reine Low-cost oder Best-Bang-for-the-Buck Strategie fährt, kann das durchaus aufgehen, sofern die Absätze hoch genug sind.

Anders sieht es hingegen aus, wenn man das überlegene Produkt hat, wie z. B. bei Erscheinen der  Radeon 5XXX-Serie.
Gefühlsmässig hat AMD da zuwenig rausgeholt, und das ist durchaus etwas, dass sich die Geschäftsführung vorwerfen lassen muss. Man hätte damals deutlich aggressiver an die Kunden herantreten sollen, um NVidia Marktanteile abzujagen. Da hat AMD meines Erachtens wirklich keinen guten Job gemacht.

In der CPU- Sparte hingegen sehe ich nicht, dass AMD - nur schon auf Grund der verfügbaren Ressourcen - Intel gefährlich werden kann. Selbst wenn sie das mit einer Produktreihe kurzfristig können (z.B. Athlon 64, Bulldozer ()), kann Intel mit intensivem Marketing, massiv höherem Entwicklungsaufwand, Fachpersonal, und so weiter und so fort kontern.
Das ist meines Erachtens ein historisch gewachsener Forsprung, den AMD schwerlich einholen kann. Da ändert imo auch ein neues Management wenig dran.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## ITpassion-de (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Deimos schrieb:


> Häng mich jetzt nicht daran auf, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass AMD zumind. 2009 operativ durchaus Gewinne schrieb (kann das atm gerade nich verifizieren).
> Zudem hatten sie m.E. keinen operativen Cash Drain und konnten sogar Liquidität aufbauen.
> Ein Margenanstieg war ebenfalls zu verzeichnen.



Wenn du die Quartalszahlen der letzten 10 Jahre aufrechnest kommst du auf einen Verlust von mehreren Milliarden. Das kann auf Dauer nicht gesund sein.



Deimos schrieb:


> Wenn (das ist jetzt reine Spekulation) AMD eine reine Low-cost oder Best-Bang-for-the-Buck Strategie fährt, kann das durchaus aufgehen, sofern die Absätze hoch genug sind.



Die einzige Strategie welche dauerhaft zieht, ist sich durch herausragende Produkte eine Position im Markt sichern und nicht über den Preis.

Gute Produkte verkaufen sich trotz des Preises und nicht wegen des Preises.


----------



## Ovaron (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die einzige Strategie welche dauerhaft zieht, ist sich durch herausragende Produkte eine Position im Markt sichern und nicht über den Preis.
> 
> Gute Produkte verkaufen sich trotz des Preises und nicht wegen des Preises.


Dann dürfte es aber solche Unternehmen wie VIA gar nicht mehr geben, da sie mit den Intel-CPUs in keinster Weise konkurrieren können, und die halten sich seit Jahren ziemlich konstant am Markt. Es gibt auch noch viele andere Unternehmen, die nicht im HighEnd markt tätig sind, und sich dennoch gut halten können (man schaue sich nur mal den Netzteil Markt an) 

Und in meinem vorigen Post ging es mir nur darum, das du die AMD-Produkte als qualitativ minderwertig bezeichnet hast, und das trifft eben nicht zu, unabhängig ob ich AMD mag, oder nicht!

Das Problem bei der Preisgestaltung besteht in meinen Augen nicht primär beim Kunden, sondern eben vor allem in der Konkurrenzsituation mit Intel. Denn ein i5 750 wäre, bei einem deutlich höheren Preis der AMD-Prozessoren, schlicht die interessantere Alternative. Und aufgrund des ökonomischen Prinzips wird es auch nur wenige User geben, die bei gleichen Preis nicht zu der Plattform greifen würde, die mehr Leistung bietet! Und das dem Kunden vorzuhalten, das er nachvollziehbar handelt, ist irgendwie ein bisschen merkwürdig (imho)


----------



## Deimos (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn du die Quartalszahlen der letzten 10  Jahre aufrechnest kommst du auf einen Verlust von mehreren Milliarden.  Das kann auf Dauer nicht gesund sein.



Unbestritten.
Aber AMD stand schon deutlicher schlechter da, als sie das heute tun.
Und wer positive Cash Flows und operative Gewinne schreibt, der verschwindet nicht so schnell vom Markt. Im allerschlimmsten Fall muss man neue Investoren suchen, was aber ohne weiteres möglich sein sollte.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die einzige Strategie welche dauerhaft zieht, ist sich durch  herausragende Produkte eine Position im Markt sichern und nicht über den  Preis.
> 
> Gute Produkte verkaufen sich trotz des Preises und nicht wegen des Preises.



Was ist ein gutes Produkt? Gerade zur heutigen Zeit ist ein billiges Produkt ein gutes, gerade weil es eben billig ist. 
Die breite Masse schaut stark auf das P/L- Verhältnis, und da lassen sich Marktanteile halten und auch gewinnen.
Bei identischer Marktmacht und finanzieller Lage könnte das durchaus langfristig erfolgreich sein.
Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass dies in der aktuellen Situation ganz sicher keine währschafte Wachstumststrategie ist.

Versteh mich nicht falsch - die Marktsituation bei den CPUs ist mangels einer Vielzahl von Anbietern ohnehin besonders, und Intel könnte mit der eigenen Marktmacht AMD so schnell vom Markt husten, dass AMD beim Insolvenzverwalter antrabt, während die IT-Welt noch über Bulldozer diskutiert.
Nur wird Intel das aus kartellrechtlichen Gründen mittelfristig nicht machen.

Ich kehre deshalb mal den Spiess um: Was denkst du, müsste AMD tun, um Intel gefährlich zu werden?
AMD hat nicht die Ressourcen, Intel technologisch zu überholen. AMD hat nicht die Ressourcen, auch ein per se besseres Produkt am Markt durchzuboxen.
Was bleibt denn da übrig, ausser der Preisschraube? Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keine anderen Möglichkeiten.



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich glaube nur nicht das der normale AMD Käufer an Qualität interessiert  ist, eher am Preis.





Ovaron schrieb:


> Und in meinem vorigen Post ging es mir nur darum, das du die  AMD-Produkte als qualitativ minderwertig bezeichnet hast, und das trifft  eben nicht zu, unabhängig ob ich AMD mag, oder nicht!



Da steht so nicht da. Er schrieb - so zumindest interpretiere ich das - dass AMD- Käufer in erster Linie wegen des Preises und nicht wegen der Qualität (=Leistung, Stromverbrauch, usw.) kaufen.
Sofern meine Interpretation richtig ist, könnte man das durchaus so stehen lassen.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



Deimos schrieb:


> Was ist ein gutes Produkt? Gerade zur heutigen Zeit ist ein billiges Produkt ein gutes, gerade weil es eben billig ist.
> Die breite Masse schaut stark auf das P/L- Verhältnis, und da lassen sich Marktanteile halten und auch gewinnen.
> Bei identischer Marktmacht und finanzieller Lage könnte das durchaus langfristig erfolgreich sein.
> Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass dies in der aktuellen Situation ganz sicher keine währschafte Wachstumststrategie ist.



Ein gutes Produkt kann zu annähernd jedem Preis verkauft werden.
Ein Paradebeispiel für ein extrem gutes Marketing, hohe Preis + hohe Kundenzufriedenheit ist Apple. Die Produkte gelten allgemein nicht gerade als Schnäppchen, aber die Kunden reißen sich darum ihr Geld zum Appel Store tragen zu dürfen (geht mir übrigens nicht anders ).
Entsprechend sind die Unternehmensgewinne abartig hoch und sie hangeln sich von Rekordergebniss zu Rekordergebniss. Und wenn man die Geschichte des Unternehmens kennt, dann weiß man das dort der Ofen auch schon fast aus war. Aber durch extrem gutes Management wurde der Spieß umgedreht.



Deimos schrieb:


> Ich kehre deshalb mal den Spiess um: Was denkst du, müsste AMD tun, um Intel gefährlich zu werden?
> AMD hat nicht die Ressourcen, Intel technologisch zu überholen. AMD hat nicht die Ressourcen, auch ein per se besseres Produkt am Markt durchzuboxen.
> Was bleibt denn da übrig, ausser der Preisschraube? Ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keine anderen Möglichkeiten.



Als Geschäftsführer einer winzigen Computerfirma mit nur sechstelligem Jahresertrag habe ich nicht die Kompetenz um ernsthaft sagen zu können wie man ein derart großes Unternehmen mal von jetzt auf gleich in die Gewinzonne hieven kann.
Aber eins ist klar, billig ist oftmals der schlechteste Weg. Klar es gibt Beispiele im Handel wo es funktioniert, z.B. Aldi & Co.. Wobei das auch ein vollkommen anderes Segment und eben nur Handel nicht Produktion ist.
Und solange Umsatz nicht gleich Gewinn ist, ist Umsatz eben auch gefährlich. Da jeder verkaufte Artikel Rechtsansprüche nach sich zieht.

Wenn ich darüber nachdenke was AMD machen muß um langfristig erfolgreich am Markt zu sein, dann ist es meiner Meinung nach Alleinstellungesmerkmale für sich und seine Produkte zu entwickeln. Denn solange sie auf den Mainstream setzen können sie fast nur verlieren. Denn was Intel budgetbedingt veranstalten kann ist eine vollkommen andere Liga. 



Deimos schrieb:


> Da steht so nicht da. Er schrieb - so zumindest interpretiere ich das - dass AMD- Käufer in erster Linie wegen des Preises und nicht wegen der Qualität (=Leistung, Stromverbrauch, usw.) kaufen.
> Sofern meine Interpretation richtig ist, könnte man das durchaus so stehen lassen.



Genau so war es gemeint. Schön zu sehen das es doch noch Leute gibt die nicht immer nur negatives in irgendwelche Beiträge reininterpretieren.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*



amdintel schrieb:


> Ein Glück ist endlich der Kerl weg ,
> wenn die Führung ma wieder ein Neuen bekommt wird es vielleicht wieder besser,
> AMD hatte doch in sehr vielen Bereichen in letzter Zeit sehr nach gelassen
> was auf eine sehr unfähige Führung schließen läßt ?
> Neue Besen kehren bekanntlich besser als Alte .




Wo hat AMD denn bitte nachgelassen? AMD ist eher wieder erstarkt unter seiner Führung. 


HD 5000 und 6000 Serie
Phenom II
800er Chipset
bezahlbare Sexa-Cores
Fusion
Zwischendurch Gewinn gemacht (einmal auch ohne Intel)

Dirk Meyer hat viel geleistet und ich bin sehr betrübt über seinen Abgang. Nun hoffe ich, dass ein würdiger Nachfolger AMD noch weiter nach oben bringt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: AMD-Chef Dirk Meyer tritt zurück !*

Naja du hast ja mit deinem Totalumstieg, nicht gerade dafür gesorgt das es AMD noch besser geht! 

PS: Jeder Kunde zählt!


----------

